# Waterless urinals



## tooslow (Jul 17, 2009)

Any opinions on water free urinal? I went wee wee in one today at a Jack in the Crack. Any issues with odor or stopages?

Just on the surface it seems like a bad idea.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

tooslow said:


> Any opinions on water free urinal? I went wee wee in one today at a Jack in the Crack. Any issues with odor or stopages?
> 
> Just on the surface it seems like a bad idea.


:laughing:You tell us you were just using one today, did it smell?


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I'm not a fan. Urinals need some water to wash. I guess it might not matter , most public mens rooms smell like pee.


----------



## nhmaster3015 (Aug 5, 2008)

They stick to high heaven if not constantly maintained
They plug the drain up with yellow piss crystals


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

They were tested for code approval in IL. I know you will all find this shocking but...... FAIL.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> They were tested for code approval in IL. I know you will all find this shocking but...... FAIL.


Yep I remember my last Continued Education class the State Inspector gave a lecture on the waterless urinals and how they failed.


----------



## SPH (Nov 4, 2008)

I installed some kohler waterless urinals, work like a charm, the owners love them, no smell


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

*Waterless Urinals*

I installed 2 of these about 2 years ago at a local restaurant in Downtown Richmond Virginia. I have checked on them frequently out of curiosity. They work great. They change the cartridges on a regular schedule and they do not smell. The problems arise with them when the janitor pours his mop bucket out into the urinal thus overwhelming the cartridge and then the smell starts. 
They work on the same principle of oil floating on water...or like the old plumbing trick of puring vegetable oil in the trap in your basement so they won't dry out. 

Water in Urinals acvtually CAUSES the SMell...The water imxing with the piss makes bacteria grow. I learned this from watching the enclosed DVD..LOL 

I think Illinois made them NOT pass because of Union B.S. They were specified at the airport and the union was pissed because they didn't require the work of running water supply to them...

I think the plumbing code now requires that water supply be roughed in and capped when installing one of these...

I have heard and do believe in the piss crystalizing inside of the pipes and I do await long term results on these.... University of Virginia has them and they like them..


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/yup-i-went-there-5015/#post62005


To stay on topic here. I would like to view that video. Is it online anywhere?


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

Waterless urinal is stupid. Ok thats my opinion.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

How can an in-animate object be stupid? Where waterless urinals also tested for IQ as well as function?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I still like the old trough full of ice at the bar by the river. Thats how you pee. Find a cube to your liking, and melt it away.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Everone get you video camera's cuz I'm about to say somthing rare. I agrre with the IL code...........on this one.



ILPlumber said:


> They were tested for code approval in IL. I know you will all find this shocking but...... FAIL.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

I forsee major stoppages, nice remodel jobs converting them to the old school cha ching baby!!!!! 

Our City Hall in my community has them in it and the other day I was in the supply house and they were putting one in. The supply house is the test... 20 or 30 budweiser drinking, chicken wing eating ******** hitting it every morning.


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

Waterless plumbing? That is a novel idea! If you stare at it long enough, and click your heals maybe it will just disappear.:blink::blink:
I have been working to develope a waterless toilet .... It is air actuated by a hose with a mouth piece. It works well unless you inhale when you need to double flush!

UPDATE... Installed vacuum breaker , but still leaves a funky taste?


----------



## cajun plumber (Dec 16, 2008)

Found out yesterday at my continued education class, these are not allowed here in Louisiana. HET (high efficiency toilets) now at 1.28gpf? Urinals being dropped to 0.5gpf? Dual flush toilets? wtf. Before you know it we'll be pissing in buckets and chamber pots again. :laughing:


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

*We have them here*

There are some installed at our works yard. They work okay, but the poor bugger who changes the cartridge often ends up with the mess all over him. There is a technique to changing them correctly I guess. FTR, I don't approve of them.


----------



## RossThePlumber (Aug 24, 2009)

I'm glad they are not allowing these low flo 1.28 gpf toilets. I try to tell people that when you have an existing 4" main leaving a house and you reduce the volume of water out of the toilet you don't have enough to clear all of the solid matter down the 4" pipe. I'd love to see some glass pipes and someone do this test to show people how ****ty the low flow toilets are. 1.6 is pushing it but anything less is an atrocity..... ENGINEERS AND ARCHITECTS....That's where all this crap comes from....


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

ILPlumber said:


> How can an in-animate object be stupid? Where waterless urinals also tested for IQ as well as function?


Stupid is as stupid does.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Dual flush is a proven concept. It's just pricey and a maintenance hassle.



cajun plumber said:


> Found out yesterday at my continued education class, these are not allowed here in Louisiana. HET (high efficiency toilets) now at 1.28gpf? Urinals being dropped to 0.5gpf? Dual flush toilets? wtf. Before you know it we'll be pissing in buckets and chamber pots again. :laughing:


----------



## 1972plumber (Sep 19, 2009)

Has anyone seen the Sloan waterless with the bumble bee in the back of the urinal to aim at? I was with my wife at a garden nursery and had to use the restroom.
I saw this bee and I decided to pee down towards the cartridge, and yes you can believe it
pee all over my pants. Now I know why there was a bumble bee, it was to aim at.
:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## sandpiper plumb (Sep 20, 2009)

*sandpiper plumb*

waterless urinals have now been in the model codes for the past two years (ICC-UPC) as I read through many of your posts, you all are hitting on the issues raised at the code hearings, if you have plastic drain lines the system will last longer, if you have metallic systems they WILL fail quickly. I have an old code book 1872 from England that addresses the fact that urine needs to be diluted or it will damage the drainage system. 
all companies that makes these units will stay they fail due to maintenance issues. 

Do I personally like them.....NO


----------



## Pipedoc (Jun 14, 2009)

1972plumber said:


> Has anyone seen the Sloan waterless with the bumble bee in the back of the urinal to aim at? I was with my wife at a garden nursery and had to use the restroom.
> I saw this bee and I decided to pee down towards the cartridge, and yes you can believe it
> pee all over my pants. Now I know why there was a bumble bee, it was to aim at.
> :laughing::laughing::laughing:


Got this pic in an email.




On topic...

I have no experiance with these but from what I am hearing I don't think I want any.


----------



## nipthedog (Aug 31, 2009)

Pipedoc said:


> Got this pic in an email.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would confuse the crap out of a lot of building maintenance workers in my neck of the woods. I can see them scrubbing and scrubbing and wondering what kind of armour the fly is protected with!:laughing:


----------

